# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Lesvos Greece Yoga

## JackR

My Wife is taking the Angela Farmer Course in Sept on Lesvos. I think it looks interesting. Any one been there? It seems a popular place as there are many reviews but I am more comfortable with SBH travellers views.
 JackR

----------

